

MongoDB Monitoring Service (MMS) released to the public - flourophore
http://www.10gen.com/mongodb-monitoring-service

======
rozza
Any more screenshots available?

~~~
rgnitz
I just uploaded another one for you:

<https://mms.10gen.com/static/images/mms1.png>

There are actually a lot more charts available, but this gives you a hint of
what is available.

